# FireWire sur G5 out >> Achat carte FW



## Nobru34 (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le firewire qui a grillé sur mon PPC G5 dual 2,3 ghz 
Pour éviter des frais au dessus de mes moyens (changer la carte-mère) je pensais acheter quelques chose comme ça  (chez McWay >>) ou autre si vous avez des avis.
C'est uniquement pour brancher ma Isight...

Mon inquiétude : est-ce que ça fonctionnera même si le port est grillé sur la carte mère où il n'y aucune relation ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

Aucune relation ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

Après tu n'es pas obligé de prendre de la noname, il y a aussi des modèles comme Sonnet, marque connue.


----------



## alaincha (9 Février 2010)

Nobru34 a dit:


> J'ai le firewire qui a grillé sur mon PPC G5 dual 2,3 ghz



Bonjour,

Juste pour préciser, et avant d'aller plus loin , est ce que tu as lu cet article sur le site Apple (notamment le dernier paragraphe) ?


----------



## Nobru34 (10 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> ... il y a aussi des modèles comme Sonnet, marque connue.



Oui merci. Mais le budget n'est pas le même et pour brancher ma isight ça devrait suffire non. J'ai même "trouvé" un modèle à 15 ... mais bon faut pas tenter le diable.



alaincha a dit:


> Juste pour préciser, et avant d'aller plus loin , est ce que tu as lu cet article sur le site Apple (notamment le dernier paragraphe) ?



Je sais (enfin de très très très fortes présomptions) que le FW est grillé car le mac a eu une surtension. L'alim a grillé et a été changé par un SAV mac local et de retour à la maison, plus de firewire. 
Dans "A propos de ce mac" le firewire n'est plus reconnu. La page reste vide, comme s'il n'y avait pas de port sur le mac.


----------



## alaincha (10 Février 2010)

Nobru34 a dit:


> le FW est grillé car le mac a eu une surtension. L'alim a grillé et a été changé par un SAV mac local



Suite à cette surtension, ils ont changé l'alimentation mais n'ont pas vérifié les éventuelles conséquences sur la carte mère ?

Je suis sceptique.

C'est un SAV très "local" !


----------



## Nobru34 (10 Février 2010)

Oui, à priori  ... SAV local Mac sur Avignon. 

Quand j'ai apporté le Mac qui ne redémarrait plus.  Après vérif, ils m'ont dit que l'alim était grillée. Après devis, ils l'ont changé .

Je me suis aperçu que le port FW ne fonctionnait plus en rentrant et en rebranchant la ISight.
Je les ai appelé et après conseil de test à distance (PWB en target, ...) le port a été déclaré OUT. Diagnostic : changement de carte mère ou ajout d'une carte PCI (soluce moins chère).

La ISight fonctionne toujours puisque maintenant est branchée sur PWB... qui lui, au niveau affichage, me lâche lâchement depuis hier (voir question sur forum PWB).

J'ai envoyé un mail à ce fameux sav local Mac pour mon PWB et ils me conseillent de le rapporter pour test (logique). Cette panne intervient 2-3 mois après le G5 survolté ...

Les machines vieillissent ou c'est l'année de la poisse :hein: ?


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2010)

Tiens j'ai vu ça chez OWC, qui est une bonne marque.


----------



## Nobru34 (25 Février 2010)

merci pour l'info, je regarde !


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2010)

J'y ai pensé parce que je commande pour mon club (commandes groupées qu'on fait de temps en temps mais que pour les lyonnais).


----------



## Nobru34 (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je criiiiiise !!!! 

J'ai commandé une carte FW400/800 soi-disant (d'après le vendeur) compatible avec mon modèle de PWMacG5 mais ça ne rentre pas dans les slots.

Alors j'ai décidé de faire une photo des slots.
A priori il s'agirait de slot PCI Express. Je vous joins les photos.

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelle carte chercher pour récupérer mon FW400 sur ma tour ???????
Je ne cherche qu'à brancher ma ISight...


Dans la rubrique "A propos de ce Mac" les caractéristiques du Mac sont :


_Nom de lordinateur :    Power Mac G5_
_Modèle dordinateur :    PowerMac11,2_
_Type de processeur :    PowerPC G5 (1.1)_
_Nombre de processeurs :    2_
_Vitesse du processeur :    2.3 GHz_
_Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    1 Mo_
_Mémoire :    2 Go_
_Vitesse du bus :    1.15 GHz_
_Version de la ROM de démarrage :    5.2.7f1_

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, c'est même marqué sur la carte mère à coté de chaque slot : PCI-E. C'est la première chose que tu aurais du dire !

Tu aurais pu dans ce cas commander la Sonnet Technology Allegro Expres FireWire 400 PCIe Adapter Card, la axeon FireWire 400(1394A)/800(1394B) 4 Port PCI Express, voire la Sonnet Technology Tango Express 800 Combo FireWire 800/USB 2.0 Card for PCI Express ...

Tu as acheté la tienne où au fait ?


----------



## Nobru34 (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci Melaure !

Pardon mais je n'ai pas l'habitude d'ouvrir à cur ouvert mon mac.
Et je sais aussi que j'aurais pu lire avant le manuel Apple... :rose: 

J'avais acheté  une carte PCI Sonnet Allegro 400 chez MacWay

Merci pour tes lient. En fait j'ai l'impression de comprendre qu'il faut une carte avec un numéro comme 1394a ou 1394b

Est-ce que jeux installer celle-ci par exemple ?
Elle n'est pas chère et je n'ai besoin que d'un port 400 pour ma ISight ?


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2010)

Oui ça à l'air bon, puisqu'ils semblent évoquer la compatibilité Mac et PC. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas la référence exacte du constructeur pour vérifier. Sinon contacte le vendeur.


----------

